# Sermon : Baptismal Vows



## jaybird0827 (Apr 30, 2007)

A covenant child was baptized yesterday (04/29/2007). This was the sermon that preceded the baptism.


----------



## jaybird0827 (May 2, 2007)

{bump}


----------

